# RV Reupholstery



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
The deed is done, we have agreed to have the couch and two barrel chairs reupholstered. We found a local chap who has experience of motorhome upholstery, and he quoted us less than £1000 to supply materials and renew foams and covers and make new cab curtains....
We will be ripping out the seats at the end of March and they will be back in time for the bubblecar rally, well that is the plan!!!!
We cannot wait to see it all nice and new.
I will put up some before and after photos so you can see the difference.

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Oh man, sorry, was that me noticing the bottom was coming off that made you finally decide to take the plunge... Sal said I have a habit of finding fault with everything :roll: 

Bet its gunna look sweet. What colour you doing em?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Shane
Nah it wasn't you mate, we had already decided to go ahead with it, we are having it done in a grey blue kinda flowery sortof thing. It looks much better than it sounds. It will look really great when it is done and that loose bit you kept finding will be sorted out too....

Keith


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Must be the day for deciding stuff. We've just decided on the kitchen and put down the deposit... its a bit more than we were going to go for but its brill and handmade to fit exactly. Goodbye lovely money.....


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

hi keith
ours is being recovered at the moment all the seats, sofa ,cushions and pelmets, looking forward to getting it back at the end of feb. solar panel being fitted on 7/3/06 at solarsolutions in poole, then ferry booked for following day portsmouth-bilboa and a couple of years travelling to where ever the allegro takes us. we are doing spain & portugal first . its coming around very quickly loads of things to sort out , there don,t seem to be enough hours in the day, what with still being at work until a week saturday! going up to n.e.c next week to hopefully find some essentials cheap. oops i,m sorry to go on and go off the subject 


all the best nick

p.s. hope you are pleased with your upholstrey when its done.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Nick
Glad to hear that you have got the Allegro how you want it and sorted out all the problems, worth it in he end eh??
I hope you have a fantastic trip and please find the odd internet cafe or whatever and keep us informed of your travels, many on here will be very interested.

Cheers

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Nick
Just to wish you luck .. I echo Keiths wishes .. 

Cheers Jim


----------



## 96688 (Nov 11, 2005)

hi all
thanks for the well wish,s 
got the allegro back from anglo american after they gave it a very thorough service &new rear suspension not cheap £800, springs are big rubber blocks separated by a steel plate with a plate on each side they locate vertically front & rear of the axle on both sides meaning 4 in total they act in a shear motion there is a big difference in the ride quality & the back is now sitting a little higher, intelli9100 charger, braided tyre valve extentions etc.... brake calipers were seized but pads& discs ok is,nt it good to have brakes that actually manage to stop you! did,nt need brake hoses ht leads or airfilter as these looked to have been not long replaced very pleased with angloamerican did a good job.they sorted the rear light conversion which for want of a better word was a bloody abortion! alarm/immobilizer being fitted today & tommorrow .has anyone any ideas for window security? (slidding glass). mate of mine is making a scooter(peugeot 100) rack with enough room to get a couple of mountain bikes onto also, ordered the 2x2 box section steel for that today. new blinds for windows ordered yesterday they,ll be fitted when the pelmets get back from being covered.


can,t wait to get going myself & the wife getting a little more than stressed with all the logistics cheers for now nick


----------

